# Top Fertilizers



## doogie89 (Apr 29, 2019)

I am just curious what fertilizers everyone uses. I live up in Michigan with a KBG lawn. New construction home, so the lawn has been established for 11 months. To date I have used Milo, Carbon X and the bio stim pack. I am trying to limit the Milo intake since my calcium levels were through the roof with the poor soil. Looking to slowly build it up.

I am just curious what other people are using. Stuff from the big box stores?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Probably going to vary depending on soil. Mine, like much of Florida, is high phosphorous and low in potassium so something like Milo isn't a great choice. In fact, it is technically illegal to use any phosphorous fertilizer in my county without a soil test proving you are low in phosphorous. That said, i did use a 10-10-10 when putting down seed, but not a ton. I am now doing liquid spoon feeding with Ammonium Sulfate and Potash, plus sometimes Feature for iron and minor elements. I've also used Gordon's liquid 20-0-0 but got way better results with the Ammonium Sulfate, even using half as much Nitrogen. 
I received a bag of XGRN today (no one tell the county about the 1% Phosphorous please) and will be putting that out as well, for the biochar, organic material, etc. 
Oh, and I use various humic acid and kelp products as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2019)

I think chicken manure is good for the lawn and widely available. It is high in CA though, so it may not be good in your case.

Look into hyrbrix. Bases on Pete's review and how it looks on paper is say it's pretty good.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm trying to buy HyR BRIX but shipping is outrageous and Pete's site will route you to the main HyR BRIX site when buying


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

AMS, TSP, SOP. Then, you get to use what you need depending on your soil test. I also buy clearance stuff since it's cheap and work it in when I can.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I have been using Lesco for many years. Since I seeded Bermuda this year on 3 acres. The fertilizer bill has been a little high. So, I found this at Lowe's. Looks very comparable and they honored the bulk buy qty 5 on the website. Store had bulk buy price for 10. $23 a 50lb bag. It's going down tonight and we have 90s for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

jasonbraswell said:


> I have been using Lesco for many years. Since I seeded Bermuda this year on 3 acres. The fertilizer bill has been a little high. So, I found this at Lowe's. Looks very comparable and they honored the bulk buy qty 5 on the website. Store had bulk buy price for 10. $23 a 50lb bag. It's going down tonight and we have 90s for the foreseeable future.


Stuff looks interesting and couldnt find it on lowes site. 
I wonder simce sunniland is in FL only local states carry it.

Whats the micro break down?


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using Lesco for many years. Since I seeded Bermuda this year on 3 acres. The fertilizer bill has been a little high. So, I found this at Lowe's. Looks very comparable and they honored the bulk buy qty 5 on the website. Store had bulk buy price for 10. $23 a 50lb bag. It's going down tonight and we have 90s for the foreseeable future.
> ...


Here is the link
I'll check the bag to see if it has any micro details
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Turf-Gro-50-lb-12000-sq-ft-24-0-11-Lawn-Fertilizer/50080954


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using Lesco for many years. Since I seeded Bermuda this year on 3 acres. The fertilizer bill has been a little high. So, I found this at Lowe's. Looks very comparable and they honored the bulk buy qty 5 on the website. Store had bulk buy price for 10. $23 a 50lb bag. It's going down tonight and we have 90s for the foreseeable future.
> ...


Here you go. I really like the all around value you get in a bag. With a yard my size, this seems perfect for me. 
I am thinking about a second application next week. Trying to get as much growth as I can before it goes dormant. Bag says do not put down more than 0.7lbs of N per 30 days. Is this because of burning concern? Can irrigation overcome this?


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

jasonbraswell said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > jasonbraswell said:
> ...


Well, 50% is slow release. . .

Also, i bet the they used muriate of potash instead of sulafaye of potash so harsher on the lawn.

Depends on your goals, time of year and how long it takes the slow release to breakdown.

They also have to CTA, a couple bad reviews and no one will buy.

Im not sure this is worth it for me. I can get andersons 19-19-19 for like 18$ a bag i think, doesnt have micros or iron. But this product saves me the time of either mixing micros with milo or a liquid micro app.

Id have to further run the numbers....


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> > Thick n Dense said:
> ...


It's missing the sulfur I was getting from Lesco but has other elements like B, Cu, Zn and Mo. Both brands use Muriate of Potash and I've never had an issue with it. As always, I am sure there is something better. 
I'll give it another week and report back. Lesco has always worked well, just seeing if I can save a few bucks. It's nice to rotate in some different micros. I may rotate between the two brands. Lesco also has a 19-0-7 pre-m out that may be my next purchase if this heat ever backs off :bandit: :nod:


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

3-4 days on watered in



I bought more to spread next week


----------

